# Food Safety News - 10/21/2021



## daveomak.fs (Oct 21, 2021)

*More sick in hepatitis A outbreak traced to restaurants; one required liver transplant*
By Coral Beach on Oct 21, 2021 12:06 am
The patient count in a hepatitis A outbreak linked to Virginia restaurants continues to grow, with 44 people now confirmed as infected. One of the patients has required a liver transplant and one has died. The cousin of the transplant patient reports the operation took place this past weekend. The outbreak patient’s husband and daughter... Continue Reading


*Ag leaders say withdrawal of chlorpyrifos by EPA hurts American farmers*
By News Desk on Oct 21, 2021 12:04 am
This week, more than 80 agricultural groups filed formal objections to the Environmental Protection Agency’s Aug. 30 rule to revoke all tolerances of chlorpyrifos. Stakeholders, by law, can object to pesticide tolerance changes or cancellations, and the EPA Administrator must then respond. The EPA on Aug. 18  announced the ban on the use of the... Continue Reading


*FDA pesticide report shows majority of food samples tested below tolerances*
By News Desk on Oct 21, 2021 12:03 am
The U.S. Food and Drug Administration has issued its annual Pesticide Residue Monitoring Program Report for the 2019 fiscal year. The results show the levels do not pose a concern for public health. According to the FDA, the 2019 report demonstrates that the levels of pesticide chemical residues are generally below the U.S. Environmental Protection Agency’s... Continue Reading


*EU countries hit out at ethylene oxide recall measures*
By Joe Whitworth on Oct 21, 2021 12:01 am
Several European countries have called measures adopted to deal with ethylene oxide in a food additive “disproportionate.” In July, it was agreed all products containing the additive locust bean gum (E410) that is contaminated with ethylene oxide need to be withdrawn or recalled to protect the consumer. The additive is used in ice creams, meat... Continue Reading


*California company recalls 10 tons of tamales for undeclared allergen*
By News Desk on Oct 20, 2021 08:04 pm
Demaiz Inc., doing business as Mex-tamale Foods, a San Jose, CA, establishment, is recalling 20,759 pounds of pork and beef tamales because of misbranding and undeclared sesame, which is a known allergen and is required by federal law to be identified on food labels. The U.S. Department of Agriculture’s Food Safety and Inspection Service (FSIS)... Continue Reading


*Onions from Mexico identified as source of outbreak; more than 650 patients confirmed*
By Coral Beach on Oct 20, 2021 05:40 pm
More than 650 people have been infected in a Salmonella Oranienburg outbreak that federal officials say has been traced to fresh onions from Mexico. The implicated onions are from ProSource Produce Inc. of Hailey, ID, according to an update tonight from the Food and Drug Administration. ProSource owners have agreed to recall red, yellow and white onions... Continue Reading


----------

